# V-Ray For 3ds Max 32Bit 2010 Only



## s4m (24 فبراير 2010)

هذا مقبس الفراي لل 3ds max 2010 32bit فقط​
*Vray Advance 150spa 32bit 3DS Max 2010 only*​




To Install 
vray_adv_150SP3a_max2010_x86.exe ( you may have to run installer as Admin if it fails)
Installation type = worstation full
Vray Licence Server = on this machine
Do not install WIBU key drviers (untick it)You dont need em :O>

Open Patch folder and copy vray2010.dll and the plugins folder
paste in the root of the max folder (usally= program files\ autodesk\3ds max 2010\)

you should get a "merge folder" click yes 
for "copy and replace" warnings replace both

*التحميل من هنا *​


----------



## s4m (3 مارس 2010)

ايه يا جماعة طيب حد يدينا توجيه ولا حاجة


----------



## s4m (25 مارس 2010)

الي الامام


----------



## marowan_mah (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الله يزيدك علم ومعرفه


----------



## ELFETH (12 يناير 2011)

تسلم ياجميل


----------



## amr_smsm56 (13 يونيو 2011)

استفسار هو بيشتغل على السفن 64 بيت


----------



## amr_smsm56 (13 يونيو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط تانى


----------



## medo_z1980 (27 يونيو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال
برجاء رفعه على رابط اخر

شكراً


----------



## yazan0h (4 سبتمبر 2012)

وييييين الملف نفسي اعرف ,,,, مش موجود بس شاطرين تتخوثو على العالم


----------

